# يا ريت مشاركة الكتب الخاصة بsheet metal forming



## Ossama Sharaf (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا قريت الكتاب ده و استفدت منه و هو كتاب جميل
و ده الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/91530317/7a966332/Handbook_of_Die_Design_2nd_Edition_0071462716.html?
فيه كتاب أتمنى انكز تساعدونى انى ألاقيه هو اسمه

SHEET METAL FORMING PROCESSES AND DIE DESIGN - by VUKOTA AUTOR BOLJANOVIC

و ياريت نرفع أى كتب فى هذا المجال
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## فيصل مطر (27 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر اخي العزيز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mnci (4 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا
link512.com*​


----------



## صناعي1 (16 أغسطس 2009)

Design of Advanced Manufacturing Systems.pdf

لتنزيل الكتاب، اضغط الزر الأيسر و اختر حفظ باسم


----------



## mnci (21 أغسطس 2009)

Free ebooks download

sheet metal forming


----------



## أحمد نبيل النحراوى (26 أغسطس 2009)

الموقع


----------



## هاله الشيخ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاله الشيخ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء 
جاء الكتاب في وقته..


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

